# Did I just pass our Team Captain??????



## BUCK NASTY (Jun 7, 2009)

Unless I'm looking at the wrong stats, I believe i just passed our WCG Team Captain. 







With your copious amounts of hardware, I should not be passing you. What's up Fits???? Remember, the "Team Captain" must set an example for the team.


Um, looks like you stopped folding too.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 7, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Remember, the "Team Captain" must set an example for the team.



:shadedshu




BUCK NASTY said:


> Um, looks like you stopped folding too.



shadedshu


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 7, 2009)

does this mean your captain?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 7, 2009)

I think he went on a road trip so all his computers are off.


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 7, 2009)

Actually he said something last week about not being able to afford a high power bill.


----------



## FR@NK (Jun 7, 2009)

He said he sold one of his folding computers so this is expected.


----------



## trt740 (Jun 7, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Unless I'm looking at the wrong stats, I believe i just passed our WCG Team Captain.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090606/Capture012.jpg
> 
> ...



buck your systems is hardly weak by any standard


----------



## trt740 (Jun 7, 2009)

also how the heck do you pull up a pie graph of the team or team ranking the statistic page is not user friendly


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jun 7, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> does this mean your captain?



Not me, I'm just a "wee" cruncher. Fastest CPU I have is a Phenom x3...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 7, 2009)

trt740 said:


> also how the heck do you pull up a pie graph of the team or team ranking the statistic page is not user friendly


Milestones and pie graphs are from here:
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 11, 2009)

until i get a better job i cannot afford to keep the i7 running 24/7.

this DEEEPLY depresses me but i simply cannot afford the $300 a month electric bill amongst other things

i hope you understand


----------



## trt740 (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm sure we can all understand that fits.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 11, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> until i get a better job i cannot afford to keep the i7 running 24/7.
> 
> this DEEEPLY depresses me but i simply cannot afford the $300 a month electric bill amongst other things
> 
> i hope you understand




WOW Fits, didn't know your shit was that high I just felt mine pinch me from $214 to $242


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 11, 2009)

Fits, I'm backin' ya 100%.. Times are ruff.. When You think of starting a family, it hits ya.. It really does.. I tried it myself... But, that's a different subject for a different time.. For me, my Hat's all ways off to the people that Crunch and Fold. These times are making some things harder on some then others.. Power bills are one of them.. I've all ways said that if it wasn't for the Florida power's hungry billers, I'd be trying my part... 
Like I said in the last bit. My hat will all ways be off to those who do, do this. Much respect on your parts.


----------

